# Parasites



## Joshua29 (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi everyoneDoes anyone have any info on what the best tests are to determine the presence of parasites?ThanxJosh29


----------



## assonfire (Mar 11, 2003)

the best way is to do a parasitic stool test. Not pleasant..but it's what helped determine my parasite


----------



## mpfeiffe (Mar 27, 2003)

I'm curious as to what kind of parasite you had. I was treated for a parasite last year after vacationing in Mexico. Although they never did a sttol test, I was treated for girardia lamblia and was on two rounds of Flagyl. My internist and gynecologist also thought I had IBS. I finally felt better after about 2 1/2 months, with only occasional episodes of bloating, abdominal pain, etc. Then after vacationing in Mexico again this year - same problems. This time they did do a stool sampls for parasites and bacterial infections, but none. My gastroenterologist said I probably have post infectious IBS. I'm having a colonoscopy done tomorrow - so we'll see. I'm wondering if others have developed IBS because of parasites, etc.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2001)

The best test to find giradia is a blood test. It's more expensive but also much more accurate than the stool test. I know someone who had four stool tests before they found the parasite.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

Listening to your body is the real test! Do you have low energy/often feel tired? Always feel hungry? Do you have gas? diarrhea?Those are the some of the signs that you may have parasites. Take your own stool test..look in the toilet. I'm not kidding, it's as simple as that!Suki


----------



## Jo Nicholls (May 10, 2003)

Joshua29 - I recently found this site: http://bara.idx.com.au/dfragilis/my_story.htm It's Jackie's story about a parasite (I think she was initally diagnosed with IBS). It makes interesting reading. I too am interested in finding out more about Dientamoeba fragilis and Blastocystis hominis!Hope it helps.


----------

